# Fj Toyota Real World Towing



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

A good friend of mine has a Toyota FJ that he bought last year. I have absolutelty zero experience with Toyota vehicles and he has been asking questions about buying a new trailer. The manual states that the truck has a towing cap of 5000#, I can fiigure all the weight issues out and we have been looking at trailers based on loaded and unloaded weight as well as hitch setups. What I would really like to explore is the handling on this truck when towing longer trailers. He is really interested in a 20 ft range with a bed slide out. I think if he is careful he can keep his weights in the proper range but how will this short wheelbase truck do with a trailer that long ? Obviously it will be equipped with a WD hitch and sway control but I dont want him to end up with his tail wagging his dog.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

The Toyota fj cruiser has a wheelbase of 105.9 inches. I think that with that short of a wheelbase the only outback that he could safely tow would be a 18rs. James


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

YIKES! I think the fj cruiser is a GREAT looking vehicle and test drove one "just for fun". The blind spots in the fj are AWEFUL!

As for towing, I can't speak to the fj specificaly - but we started with a Toyota 4Runner (wheel base 110" & to capacity of *7000lbs*), a 25rss, and a Hensley hitch. We take *VERY* little with us (no kids, no bikes,) and never carried water ... and we were at our max in weight. I'm not sure your buddy will find a hardside TT that he can safely tow with an fj cruiser....maybe a pop-up


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Yep 18 foot for the time being.. If they will wait till after the first of the year there will be many 14-20 foot models with dry weights of 2200 for the 14 to around 3500 for a 20 footer.

Forest River, Dutchman, Keystone and Heartland are all going to be offering ultra light small rv's. They will be perfect for the FJ Cruiser..

I just posted a thread last night about the new Dutchman models..

Click for new Dutchman ultra lights

The FJ Cruiser will be a perfect tow vehicle for the new ulta lights that are coming after the 1st of the year.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Coachman has a series of ultra lites coming too.

NEWS:

Other Louisville highlights include:

• Tiffin Motorhomes Inc., Red Bay, Ala., will unveil a new quad-slide 36-foot entry-level Allegro Class A diesel pusher with 7-foot ceilings, more cabinets above and below the counters, larger windows and improved placement of the LCD TVs. The coach will be offered on Tiffin's own PowerGlide, Freightliner or Spartan chassis. Base MSRP: $185,000.

A new 43-foot luxury tag axle Allegro Bus floorplan will be displayed featuring a front kitchen plus a bath-and-a-half.

• Coachmen Industries Inc. will show the new M-Series ultra-lightweight travel trailer with three 19-foot floorplans offering base weights from 2,712 pounds to 3,100 pounds and a 28-foot layout with a 4,800 pound dry weight. The laminated fiberglass-and-aluminum M-Series offers bike racks, aluminum wheels, portable grills and LCD TVs with inside/outside mounting brackets as an option.

The Middlebury, Ind., manufacturer also will introduce two new 25-foot Freelander Class C motorhome floorplans on the high-mileage, imported Freightliner Sprinter chassis, and a new entry-level, gas-powered Mirada 298 Class A floorplan on a 16,000-pound GVWR Ford Super Duty chassis.

Coachmen's Viking Division will debut the Grand Haven lightweight travel trailer line along with the Viking Express folding camper trailer with a dry weight of 455 pounds.

• Heartland Recreational Vehicles LLC, Elkhart, Ind., will introduce the new Edge lightweight travel trailer with four 14-foot floorplans, each weighing less than 3,000 pounds. Also debuting are the Heartland Cedar Ridge recreational park trailer, the value-priced Eagle Ridge fifth-wheel with 32- to 38-foot floorplans and the Road Warrior fifth-wheel toy hauler that provides an 88-degree turning radius.

• Camp Technologies will introduce its lightweight RTV Camper, designed for offroad RVers with a large fully-enclosed tent. Offering 18-inch ground clearance, the camper features heavy-duty steel-rimmed tires and a 4-inch steel chassis. The RTV Camper's military-grade, frame-supported, attached camp shelter accommodates two to six adults with normal gear.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

That's cool! The wonderful world of RVing will open up to many who wouldn't/couldn't otherwise play!


----------

